

Can you guess the search phrase? - ChaitanyaSai
http://www.discerniblepreferences.com/2009/07/a-pointed-puzzle.html

======
brg
The search term is likely to be "Flowers".

Flowers are sent in the highest volumes on Valentines day and Mother's day.

Both graphs have spikes in February. In Britian, Mother's day is in March. In
the US it is in May. These correspond directly to the spikes presented.

~~~
brg
In fact it is flowers.

US:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=flowers&ctab=0&geo=us...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=flowers&ctab=0&geo=us&date=all&sort=0)

UK:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=flowers&ctab=0&geo=gb...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=flowers&ctab=0&geo=gb&geor=all&date=all&sort=0)

------
scott_s
Looks like something to do with taxes, but I can't figure out the phrase that
matches his trends. "Taxes", "income tax" and "tax forms" all produce trends
that have similar peaks as his, but nothing has that distinctive rise and dip
at the end of the year.

Neat idea. This seems like the sort of thing that could be done with genetic
algorithms - the problem has a natural objective criteria and evolving a
search string is relatively straightforward.

------
Morieris
First guess was football, since it would be seasonally periodic, and would
spike in different times of the year due to the different international
seasons... but the peaks aren't in the right spot, so no dice =(

------
uptown
I was going to say "taxes" ....

~~~
robotrout
Yeah, me too. Some folks doing them early, and the rest waiting till the last
minute.

